# Don McLean 'Vincent'



## Michael. (May 20, 2013)

*Vincent van Gogh*

.
*Vincent van Gogh 
*
Was born on March 30, 1853, 
in Groot-Zundert, Netherlands. 

.



.​
He was a post-impressionist painter whose work, notable for its beauty, 
emotion and color, highly influenced 20th-century art.

He struggled with mental illness, 
and remained poor and virtually unknown throughout his lifetime. 

He died at age 37, from a self-inflicted gunshot wound.​
*Don McLean 'Vincent' *
.
( Starry, Starry Night) 
With Lyrics

Almost all images 
created by Vincent Van-Gogh.
.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 20, 2013)

I really like that song.  It wasn't until years later I found out who it was about. That was a beautiful video, thanks for sharing.  Seems that so many talented and artistic people are tortured souls and suffer demons.

There are so many songs that  I like, but don't understand what inspired them.   Years ago, Merle Haggard did a ballad called "Leonard".  I tried for many years to find out who the heck Leonard was.  It wasn't until I was able to Google it that I found out that "Leonard" was a hard luck songwriter, who finally "hung a gold one on the wall".

 The mystery still remains who the subject of Carole King's Your so Vain" was....she's just not telling.


----------

